# Show Crew Network.com



## JBrennan (May 25, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on the new ShowCrewNetwork.com? I signed up awhile ago and have been lucky to book 3 or 4 gigs so far. I'm not sure its the most useful set up in the world, but I sure do appreciate the extra odd jobs that have come my way so far. It seems like not very many companies are using it yet, any other feedback out there?


----------



## bishopthomas (May 28, 2010)

Interesting that you have booked some gigs from it as I have had absolutely NO response from SCN. I set up an account and kind of forgot about it, so maybe I need to update my profile or something. Let me know if you have any tips. How did the payment method work out for you? I always thought it was kind of an odd arrangement, but if it works...


----------



## ScottT (May 28, 2010)

From their forum, it doesn't look like many people have had that much luck either...


----------



## JBrennan (Jun 2, 2010)

Same thing here BishopT. I set it up and forgot about it then 2 or 3 months later the jobs started coming in. So far it has all been from the same company though. A guy I met on a call said SCN and the company that hired us are run by the same people. Don't know if that is true or not.

As for the payment method it works fine but I agree it is a little strange. I selected the PayPal option. I just don't know why it takes ShowCrewNetwork one week after a gig to transfer the money to PayPal. My assumption is they are making money off the interest in some account somewhere. 

I also don't like the time it takes PayPal to transfer money into my real bank account, I'm pretty sure they are making money off interest by sending the transfered funds to a clearing house for an extra day or two delay. 

All in all I like anything that allows some extra work and money to be made. I do not like that it easily takes 10 to 14 days after working an event to see the money in my bank account.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 2, 2010)

JBrennan said:


> I also don't like the time it takes PayPal to transfer money into my real bank account, I'm pretty sure they are making money off interest by sending the transfered funds to a clearing house for an extra day or two delay.



When working as an employee for a private company, a 1 to 2 week lag time between the end of the pay period and the issuing of a paycheck is fairly standard. It gets even worse when working for government entities. When I worked for the Santa Ana College theatre department, there was a full month between the end of the pay period and my paycheck.

As for showcrewnetwork.com itself, I've never used it, but it sounds like it might be worth trying for techs in need of work. Having briefly looked it over, they're upfront about how you're paid and what fees there are. They don't seem to be buried in the fine print. It would appear that they get their funding primarily from fees charged to the employer.


----------



## shiben (Jun 3, 2010)

cdub260 said:


> When working as an employee for a private company, a 1 to 2 week lag time between the end of the pay period and the issuing of a paycheck is fairly standard. It gets even worse when working for government entities. When I worked for the Santa Ana College theatre department, there was a full month between the end of the pay period and my paycheck.



Totally standard. Especially if its a big place, it takes time to get the requisite paperwork sorted, i guess...


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 3, 2010)

shiben said:


> Totally standard. Especially if its a big place, it takes time to get the requisite paperwork sorted, i guess...


Some of the places I weork are really slow. One has a lag of two weeks to four weeks depending where you are in the pay period. Another is six weeks minimum.


----------



## HSSBO94 (Jun 3, 2010)

> Company Service Fee - 7% per transaction
> 
> Company Escrow Processing Fee - 3.9% per transaction



from

https://showcrewnetwork.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22&Itemid=35

so that's how much they make


----------



## avkid (Jun 3, 2010)

I joined today, figured it's a worth a shot.


----------



## JBrennan (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely worth applying. I don't want to sound like I'm looking the gift horse in the mouth. 

I suppose I've just been spoiled rotten by direct deposit and getting paid the day the period ends.


----------



## Morydd (Jul 23, 2010)

I worked a couple gigs through SCN, and it seemed on the up and up. Although, as someone else stated, the only company seemingly hiring through the site is connected to the owners of the site. Hopefully that will change over time.


----------



## JohnBirchman (Aug 25, 2011)

Is Show Crew Network still in business?

The forums on their website have been removed. I have not received any email from them in over a year, nothing from their twitter account in over a year, etc.

Everyone that I have talked to so far hasn't heard anything from them in a long time.

Does anyone know what is going on?

Thanks!


----------



## JBrennan (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny I saw you posted this today and I just booked another gig through them an hour ago. So yes, they are up and running. I forgot I had started this thread so long ago. 

As an update, love show crew network now. I have booked maybe two dozen gigs through them the past two years here in Chicago and it works like a charm.

That said, all the gigs I have booked have been to work for the same company. So as far as I know in Chicago they are the only company using it.

I'm not sure how big it is outside of the Chicago area but it sounds like from your experience, it's not catching on too fast.


----------

